# Shaun...........Shaun................



## Lisa21 (22 Nov 2011)

..................the clown's still there



Sortitt willyaaa


Luvvvin this btw...........grand job dear boy, crackin cheese Grommit


----------



## coffeejo (22 Nov 2011)

Shaun's not here but do you mean this clown? >>


----------



## Crackle (22 Nov 2011)

Lisa21 said:


> ..................the clown's still there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've told you not to refer to me as a clown!


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Nov 2011)

Oyy you two............he blimmin scares me..........................


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2011)

Lisa, you appear to have turned into a bit of a dog since the move 

ps-


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> Lisa, you appear to have turned into a bit of a dog since the move
> 
> ps-


 
It will explain why I'v been feeling a little "ruff" lately

ps- 

pps-


----------



## coffeejo (22 Nov 2011)

Actually, thanks Lisa, this thread has reminded me that I'm been meaning to add Stephen King's _It_ to my Lovefilm list


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Nov 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Actually, thanks Lisa, this thread has reminded me that I'm been meaning to add Stephen King's _It_ to my Lovefilm list


 
You...........are.............evil................
you need cake, it will heal your blackened soul...................


----------



## coffeejo (22 Nov 2011)

Evil as in >> or evil as in >> ?

I can't be *that* evil or I would have posted a Pennywise photo, like this one:


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2011)

Do you suffer from coulrophobia then?

When I first heard about it, I thought it was a joke, but then I discovered that it is a very common phobia. I can sort of see the problem. I went to a circus as a child and didn't find the clowns at all funny, but really rather creepy. I wasn't actually scared, but I didn't like them.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Nov 2011)

My ex suffers from it. Even the comic relief noses freak her out.


----------



## Mozzy (22 Nov 2011)

When I used to work for a living I was surrounded by them. Never scared me ... or actually maybe they did a bit. OHHHHH, that sort of clown


----------



## NormanD (22 Nov 2011)

Afraid of clowns ... wusss


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Nov 2011)

NORMAND. STOP. IT. NOW.
Your avatar. it.....it......it seems......_to have changed _


----------



## NormanD (22 Nov 2011)

Lisa21 said:


> NORMAND. STOP. IT. NOW.
> Your avatar. it.....it......it seems......_to have changed _


Of course not, I'm just feeling a little off colour


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Nov 2011)

Hmm......your certainly lookin a little pale. Maybe its a dental problem......?


----------



## NormanD (22 Nov 2011)

That's the facial reaction after the doctor gave me a prostate exam


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Nov 2011)




----------

